

Yummy Snackage in a Monthly Package  - jdorfman
http://healthysurprise.com/
Launched @ LA Startup Weekend.
======
sorbus
Looks great! Sort of in the same vein as the service that sends you Japanese
candy once a month (I'm blanking on the name). However, your website has a few
problems (mostly related to lack of information):

\- What's the difference between the three sizes? How many snacks you putting
in the boxes, or are the boxes just larger? Is it just that there are more
snacks in the largest box than in the smallest, or is there some other
difference? An easy way to correct this might be linking to photographs of
example boxes of each size - that would also illustrate what people could
expect to find in the boxes.

\- Your About page contains the marketing blurb from the main page of the
site, a thing about facebook, and nothing else. Standard convention for About
pages, as I understand it, has been to actually put some information about the
company on them. Who are you?

------
jdorfman
launched @ LA Startup Weekend

